# TiVo Mini and OTA?



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks to my TiVo HD hooked up to an antenna, and Roku/Netflix/Amazon, I cut the cord a few years ago. Now I'd like to stream OTA from the antenna (which is upstairs) to a TiVo Mini downstairs. I know my TiVo HD won't work with the Mini. Which model should I replace it with?


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

You shouldn't replace it at all if you're doing so for purposes of using a Mini. The Mini must be paired with a 4-tuner Premiere, which is digital cable only (no OTA).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Traal said:


> Thanks to my TiVo HD hooked up to an antenna, and Roku/Netflix/Amazon, I cut the cord a few years ago. Now I'd like to stream OTA from the antenna (which is upstairs) to a TiVo Mini downstairs. I know my TiVo HD won't work with the Mini. Which model should I replace it with?


As Loach said the Mini currently does not work for OTA only people. The only current Tivo solution for multiple TVs and OTA is multiple TiVo DVRs. There are rumors that TiVo maybe releasing a new DVR that will work with OTA but no real details are known.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Mini will stream fine from an OTA only Premiere. You just need a Premiere 4 to link the Mini to. I have an OTA only Premiere that I periodically will use to stream content to my two TiVo Minis.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I recommend waiting.

TiVo has FCC requests in play that suggest new products, based on the waiver requests these should include a 4 tuner OTA Premier that will work with the mini...

I am hoping for a 6 tuner unit with an upgraded processor!

When? Your best guess is as good as mine, but I hope before the end of the year, early next...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> As Loach said the Mini currently does not work for OTA only people. The only current Tivo solution for multiple TVs and OTA is multiple TiVo DVRs. There are rumors that TiVo maybe releasing a new DVR that will work with OTA but no real details are known.


Or, OP you can check out this thread and take your chances. Not the Tivo Way of course, but their programming limitations caused it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> The Mini will stream fine from an OTA only Premiere. You just need a Premiere 4 to link the Mini to. I have an OTA only Premiere that I periodically will use to stream content to my two TiVo Minis.





slowbiscuit said:


> Or, OP you can check out this thread and take your chances. Not the Tivo Way of course, but their programming limitations caused it.


From what the OP said:

"Now I'd like to stream OTA from the antenna (which is upstairs) to a TiVo Mini downstairs"​
it sounds like he wants to stream *live* OTA TV which is impossible at this time.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

Traal said:


> Thanks to my TiVo HD hooked up to an antenna, and Roku/Netflix/Amazon, I cut the cord a few years ago. Now I'd like to stream OTA from the antenna (which is upstairs) to a TiVo Mini downstairs. I know my TiVo HD won't work with the Mini. Which model should I replace it with?


Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> From what the OP said:
> 
> "Now I'd like to stream OTA from the antenna (which is upstairs) to a TiVo Mini downstairs"​
> it sounds like he wants to stream *live* OTA TV which is impossible at this time.


Right. 
Although you can do a bit of a workaround by beginning a recording of the OTA program on the 2-tuner Premiere and then streaming that in-progress recording to the Mini. But that's a hassle, and you may not want to tie up the disk space to record something you wanted to watch live.

At this time I just don't see a Mini being a good fit for Traal - it would take too much new equipement (two Premieres (a 2-tuner and a 4-tuner + the mini) and still wouldn't quite do what he wanted.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If you use the tablet app it makes it much less of a hassle. You initiate the recording on the OTA premiere from the tablet while you are viewing the Mini. The you just go to the Shows list of that OTA premiere and watch it from the Mini. Never needing to leave your seat or change inputs.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> If you use the tablet app it makes it much less of a hassle.


You can use the tablet or smartphone app.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

Jonathan_S said:


> At this time I just don't see a Mini being a good fit for Traal - it would take too much new equipement (two Premieres (a 2-tuner and a 4-tuner + the mini) and still wouldn't quite do what he wanted.


Bah. $1600 later he'll have streaming ota on his TiVo mini. Might as well sign up for cable, it'll be cheaper


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, wait for the new OTA units. Or get basic cable and an XL4. If you have cable internet, with many providers it would be about the same price as just internet due to the bundle discount.


----------

